# books



## ferny (Dec 7, 2004)

Has anyone got any books on alternative techniques that they would recommend? They can be old or new. As long as they're nice and big and give you lots of ideas.


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Has anyone got any books on alternative techniques that they would recommend? They can be old or new. As long as they're nice and big and give you lots of ideas.



Check out Jill Enfield or Theresa Airey for alt stuff and some Polaroid info.   Kathleen Carr's books on Polaroid processes are great fun to read and the gallery sections are great.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a Jill Enfield book and I really like what I've read so far.  She gives good descriptions and lots of info.  I need to find that and read s'more, I think it's buried somewhere. :|   

When I was looking for an alt book, I saw one that was huge and looked fabulous, but I didn't want to spend that much... I wish I remembered which it was...


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 7, 2004)

"Beyond Monochrome" by Tony Worobiec and Ray Spence

It covers some traditional and alternative techniques such as:

liquid photo emulsions
toning and split toning
cyanotype
salt printing
kallitype
argyrotype
gum bichromate
platinum/palladium printing
printing out papers
lith printing


----------



## ferny (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. 



			
				ksmattfish said:
			
		

> "Beyond Monochrome" by Tony Worobiec and Ray Spence


I just found this (English site but it gives you the title, etc.). Looks like the sequel.

http://www.countrybookshop.co.uk/books/index.phtml?whatfor=0863433545


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know if you've tried these sites. If you haven't....

http://photography.about.com/od/altprocesses/

http://www.mikeware.demon.co.uk/

http://www.alternativephotography.com/

There are one or two others. I found one once (based in UK) where you could order the complete kits. I can't find the URL but a Google search should find it.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 7, 2004)

I have Way Beyond Monochrome.  It's mostly more advanced darkroom work.  It's not alt stuff.  Well not that I've actually read it yet... but that's how it seems...


----------



## df3photo (Jan 6, 2005)

I am currently reading threw "Primitive Photography: A Guide to Making Cameras, Lenses, and Calotypes"  Its basically a guid to making everything you need. So far looks good. lots of diagrams and descriptions, plus a good history on where it all came from.


----------

